# single stand theraband gold



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

so i have recently purchased a brilliant slingshot with singleband thera gold so i was wouldering can this kill if so what?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Post a photo of the slingshot and/or describe it more.



mckee said:


> so i have recently purchased a brilliant slingshot with singleband thera gold so i was wouldering can this kill if so what?


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

pretty much any rubber will kill with a head shot


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

It depends on how wide the band is, but i wouldnt shoot anything bigger than a pigeon with it, jeff


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

There are many factors that influence the performance of a particular band, including but not limited to, width of the bands, degree of taper (if any), length of bands, weight of the pouch, length of your draw, weight and size of ammo, ect. Bottom line, if you can hit it accurately enough, hard enough, you can kill it. The two are inversely proportional, ie, the more accurately you can hit your quarry, the less power it will take to put it down efficiently, and visa versa.


----------

